# Looking for HGVC Points to Book at Flamingo



## spaulino (Jan 3, 2018)

Looking for possible dates in Feb. Feb 17.. and also possible dates in March. Please let me know asap. thanks.


----------



## Mlev (Jan 3, 2018)

Please send your email on my sell 248-390-4859


----------



## spaulino (Jan 3, 2018)

Mlev said:


> Please send your email on my sell 248-390-4859



just texted  you.


----------



## K.vbee (Jan 8, 2018)

I have your location available for a week - 7 days. 
Kate
K.vbee@yahoo


----------



## Harlan (Jan 14, 2018)

K.vbee said:


> I have your location available for a week - 7 days.
> Kate
> K.vbee@yahoo


70336946741


----------

